# Wer kennt sich aus? - starke Nährstoffzehrer



## Bebel (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo 

Kennt sich einer gut mit Wasserpflanzen aus? 

Ich würde gerne wissen welche Wasserpflanzen viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen, schnell wachsen, sehr unempfindlich sind und nicht von Goldfischen und __ Schnecken angeknabbert werden - also quasi das "Unkraut" unter den Wasserpflanzen.

Sollte jedoch möglichst ohne Beil oder Bagger wieder entfernt werden können wenn es zuviel wird.

Ich weiß ein bischen viele Wünsche auf einmal - aber vieleicht hat ja trotzdem einer eine Idee dazu.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Dodi (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus? - starke Nährstoffzehrer*

Hallo Bebel - ist das Dein Vorname? 

Meinst Du Pflanzen für den Flachwasserbereich oder Unterwasserpflanzen?

Für den Flachbereich kann ich Dir Sumpfschwertlilie (__ Iris) empfehlen, sehr robust (wird selbst von unseren Koi verschmäht), reich blühend, stark zehrend - nur etwas schwieriger zu entfernen, wenn gut etabliert, aber es geht, wenn man regelmäßig ausdünnt.

Des weiteren __ Papageienfeder, auch ein Starkzehrer - ebenfalls von gefräßigen Koi verschont - ob da die __ Schnecken dran gehen,  - meine sind immer gut intakt, ohne Schneckenfraß.

Zu beiden Pflanzen kannst Du aber gerne mal in unser Lexikon schauen (findest Du links im oberen "Kästchen" im Portal).


----------



## Bebel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus? - starke Nährstoffzehrer*

Hallo Dodi



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Bebel - ist das Dein Vorname? .



nee- das ist sowas wie Dodi

Habe irgendwie Schwierigkeiten mit meinen Pflanzen im Teich - bin vielleicht auch zu ungeduldig.

Habe mittlerweile 70-80 Pflanzen im Teich - sieht nach nichts aus. 
Sind auch Wasserlilien und __ Papageienfeder dabei in mehrfacher Ausführung. 

Seit ich nicht mehr so viele Schwebealgen im Teich habe scheinen die Pflanzen auch etwas besser zu wachsen insbesondere die Pflanzen die ich nicht in Körbe sondern direkt ins Teichsubstrat (Sand / Kiesel) gesetzt habe. 

Ist wohl auch deshalb kein Wunder, weil durch den Tod der Algen viel zu viele Nährstoffe freigesetzt wurden (UVC) - deshalb auch die Frage nach den starken Nährstoffzehrern.

Die Frage ist dann vielleicht - sind das noch zuwenig Pflanzen?
Gibts da Empfehlungen - wieviele Pflanzen müssen in einen Teich - wie sollte das Verhältnis Flachwasser-, Tiefwasser-, Unterwasserpflanzen sein?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## wmt (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus? - starke Nährstoffzehrer*

Versuche es doch im Tiefwasserbereich mit Krebsscheren. 

sie sind erhebliche Starkzehrer, über Ihnen habe ich keinerlei Algen. Winterhart und eine prima Deckung für kleinere Fische.


----------



## Bebel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus? - starke Nährstoffzehrer*

Hallo Wolfgang 

hatte im letzten Jahr zwei Krebsscheren eingesetzt, bis ca. April diesen Jahres sahen die auch noch ganz gut aus, dann kam die Algenblüte und die Schlammalgen (Blaualgen?), jedenfalls seit mein Wasser jetzt wieder klar ist sehe ich nur noch Reste dieser Pflanzen am Boden liegen.  

Keine Ahnung ob die sich noch mal erholen, sehe eigentlich keine Wurzeln mehr. 

Die Pflanzen im letzten Jahr hatte ich von einer Kollegin bekommen und sahen sehr gesund aus. 

Wenn ich jedoch die "gammeligen" Pflanzen in den Plastikbechern in den Gartencentern sehe kann ich kaum glauben,dass die noch leben - habe mich deshalb nicht dazu entscheiden können welche zu kaufen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus? - starke Nährstoffzehrer*

Hallo,

guck mal bei mir: http://www.nymphaion.de/downloads/Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls

es gibt eine Spalte in der vermerkt ist ob eine Pflanze wasserklärend (=starker Nährstoffverbraucher) ist oder nicht.


----------



## Leinad (15. Aug. 2016)

Guten Morgen Werner,
nachdem ich in meinem Teich am Wochenende die x-te Modifikation an meinem Filter vorgenommen habe (44cbm Teichvolumen --> 3 x IBC á 1cbm mit der Abfolge Bürsten - Matten - Helix und dann Pflanzteich (jetzt Kiesfilter) mit 3 cbm) bin ich nun auf der Suche nach geeigneten Pflanzen für den Kiesfilter.
Bislang habe ich dreimal __ Schilf und zweimal Lilie drin und weiß, das reicht noch NICHT.
Deine *.xls ist leider nicht mehr aufrufbar, aber kannst Du, oder jemand nettes Anderes mir vielleicht sagen, was hier noch sinnhaft ergänzt werden kann?
Danke,
Daniel


----------



## Leinad (15. Aug. 2016)

so sieht der Kiesfilter jetzt aus

  und der Übergang vom letzten IBC ind den Kiesfilter

  UV kommt weg. Hier der "Übergang" per 1 1/2" vom Teich (Pumpe) in den ersten IBC

  und ein letzter Eindruck von dem noch leeren Teich.


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leinad,
ich vermute du hast ein Problem mit dem grünen Wasser?
Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anschaue fällt mit die fehlende Kapilarsperre auf und ich sehe keinen Skimmer.
Du pumpst jetzt von der tiefsten Stelle in den ersten IBC (UVC soll ja noch weg, warum?). In diesem sollen Bürsten dein Vorfilter sein?
Das bedeutet aber alle ein bis zwei Wochen Lehrpumpen und Bürsten reinigen  Sorry.
Bei dem Nährstoffangebot sollten sich deine Pflanzen im nächsten Jahr schnell ausbreiten. __ Iris gelb ist da ein super Nährstoffzehrer, jedoch macht das auslichten weniger Spaß mit den ganzen Steinen zwischen den Wurzeln.


----------



## StefanRP (21. Aug. 2016)

Setze __ Froschbiss und die Algen sind gegessen.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2016)

StefanRP schrieb:


> Setze __ Froschbiss und die Algen sind gegessen.


Naja.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2016)

Hi,

ich hab auch noch keinen Froschbiß Algen essen sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Leinad (13. Sep. 2016)

Moin, und entschuldigung, dass ich mich erst jetzt zurückmelde.

Einen Skimmer hatte ich vorgesehen und auch mittlerweile (wieder) installiert.
Aus zwei anderen Teichen habe ich mir noch weitere Pflanzen organisiert - ordentlich wurzeln werden die aber erst kommendes Jahr. Soweit übernimmt erst einmal der Kies die Filterung mit den vorweggeschalteten IBC. Und was soll ich sagen? Es funktioniert 
Erstmals seit 2011 und diversen Filtermodifikationen [emoji122] 
Zuerst hatte ich einen Tonnenfilter (5x300l) mit unterschiedlichen Medien und einer 10.000er Pumpe (wie auf heuft-plaidt.de beschrieben) - keine Sichtbesserung. Danach bin ich auf drei IBC mit der zuvor angesprochenen Medienabfolge umgestiegen ebenfalls 10.000er Pumpe, aber Drosselung über Zugschieber - keine Sichtbesserung. Danach habe ich den Filterteich (jetzt Kiesfilter) ergänzt und Pflanzen in Pflanzkörben eingesetzt, Pumpe wie zuletzt beschrieben - keine Sichtbesserung. Und jetzt zum Schluss eben den Filterteich leer, Drainagerohr und Kies rein, Pflanzen rein und eine 6.000er Pumpe davor, die über ein Y-Stück "gedrosselt" ist, resp. den Überschuss zurück in den Teich "abbläst", damit die Verweildauer im Filter lang genug ist.

Warum immer "Sichtbesserung"?
Das Wasser hat stets in den Tests hervorragende Werte gehabt und alles was da so schwimmt und kleiner als "groß" ist, ist eigener Nachwuchs. Um mich herum (fußläufig) sind noch zwei weitere Koiteiche, die klares Wasser haben - ich war derjenige mit trüben Wasser, aber eben mit Nachwuch. Ich habe zwischendurch immer gefrotzelt, dass ich einen "Mudpond", wie die Koizüchter betreibe [emoji6]  Die UVC kommt weg, weil ich damit bei mir keinen Erfolg erzielen konnte (Leuchtmittel neu gekauft, jetzt 3 Monate "alt"). Für keinen Erfolg muss ich aber nicht 110W 24/7 bezahlen.
Puh (schreibe grade vom Handy aus), das war jetzt erst einmal eine erste Rückkopplung.
Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten
Daniel


----------



## Leinad (13. Sep. 2016)




----------



## Leinad (13. Sep. 2016)




----------



## Leinad (13. Sep. 2016)




----------



## Leinad (13. Sep. 2016)




----------

